
From Attention in Transformers to Dynamic Routing in Capsule Nets - ghosthamlet
https://staff.fnwi.uva.nl/s.abnar/?p=108
======
loa_in_
This is a well written article, some basics, and advanced stuff is touched as
well.

------
brtknr
This link doesn’t load for me :(

